

So I heard you like share buttons... - jbenz
http://chri.sto.ph/so-i-heard-you-like-share-buttons

======
mparlane
I am not sure why shane_armstrong had his comment downvoted to oblivion, as I
can see why epileptics would want to stay away from these.

Even my brain was having a hard time comprehending what was going on.

They sure are "eye-catching". And I love the quotes :)

------
freshnote
I probably won't be using those buttons, but I appreciate the sense of humor
:)

